# Need Bassist



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Looking for a bassist that can play multiple styles of music and has good timing and control. Would prefer 35 and up.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Need band.. Prefer girls that look good... K. :slimer:


----------

